# Weybourne Military Camp, Norfolk



## losttom (Jul 29, 2012)

The site is at the top of what is now the Muckleborough collection, they are using it as storage/ workshops etc for the museum, these parts however are not in the museum.

Some history (from Wikipedia)
During the Second World War, Weybourne Camp was a highly secret site and was an Anti-Aircraft Artillery range. This, along with a complementary camp at Stiffkey, represented the main live firing training ranges for ACK-ACK Command in World War II. Here the Norfolk coastline became a controlled zone by the British forces. This controlled zone extended 10 km deep into the North Sea around Norfolk. Weybourne Camp was a vital part of this zone.

I also went to the gun emplacements but my camera battery died and i wasnt going to walk another few miles to get another on a hot day!












This piece of artillary is what i think my girlfriends AEC Matador would have towed










This was in the field that was part of the museum















This is a live MOD site bleeping away nicely on the beachfront


----------



## Bones out (Jul 29, 2012)

I would love to do some illuminated night shots there.....

Good work.


----------



## freespirits (Jul 29, 2012)

great pics ,,i love that site and great collection of big boys toys ,,


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 30, 2012)

Would love a closer look at the tanks,etc.Good work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 30, 2012)

The vehicles look very interesting,great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## maxmix (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, agree about the vehicles, any chance of any more pics of them please


----------



## Headflux (Jul 30, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## Jet48 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Pictures at least you had some good weather to take them


----------



## losttom (Aug 4, 2012)

I didnt get many more pics of the tanks etc, my battery was low and i wanted to go and see the gun emplacements, unfortunatly as i got there and tried to take my 1st photo they died completely....


----------

